# getting rid of tiny wandering ants?



## Tyler520

sorry if this is the wrong section - couldn't think of one that looked more appropriate.

we have teeny tiny wandering ants throughout the house - a bit bigger than a large grain of pepper. They tend to just wander aimlessly across kitchen and bathroom counters. think they're called "crazy" ants.

we had the house sprayed, but it didnt' really help because they seem to be moving through the walls, coming through electrical outlets, behind tiles, etc. if we manage to make them go away one place, they just pop out somewhere else.

Does anyone have any advice on to get rid of them and KEEP them away?

I've heard rubbing down surfaces with acid solutions? (vinegar, lemon juice etc) and soapy water; also with ground pepper?

any other solutions that doesn't require major chemical treatments via an exterminator?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I'd first try a mix of Boric Acid powder, or Borax detergent mixed with Karo Syrup or sugar with enough water to barely dissolve the sugar.

If they aren't attracted to that, try mixing it with lard, butter, or peanut butter.

Some ants like sweets and others like fats.

Try for a 30-40% Borax ratio so they will live long enough to carry it back to the nest and feed the larvae and Queen.

Wiping counters with any good cleaner will destroy the scent trails they use.


----------



## COSunflower

I make a 50/50 mix of sugar/Borax and put it into a little plastic container or medicine bottle that I drill a hole in just big enough for THEM - I have curious cats.... It takes several days but after a couple you'll notice them getting less and less. Put the container RIGHT INTO THEIR PATH. We call them sugar ants but I find that they like fats alot better sometimes. I also make a homemade cleaner with Dawn dish detergent, Borax and water. It works really good for cleaning your counter to help keep them away.


----------



## Wolf mom

Unless they are nesting in your house, they are coming in from outside. That means you need to spray around the base of your house and caulk every nook and cranny. Inside, I'd wipe everything down with bleach water - constantly - and keep all counters and everything dry.


----------



## danil54grl

They sound like what we call sugar ants maybe? Small and don't bite annoying as heck? Granny had them real bad this last year. Coming in the front door and also a small crack in her bathroom. We sprayed with an ant killer and swept out as many as we could. Then sprayed straight vinegar where they were coming in at. It worked well but had to be reapplyed several times.


----------



## alida

I know that this solution won't help you right now, but I remember that my parents planted marigolds around the front door, and kitchen doors too to deter ants. We never did have ants in the house after that until the year they paved the 6" strip between the driveway and house. No more marigolds planted in that strip, hello ants.


----------



## wonderwmn

Amdro is your solution. I think it will kill any of the ants. Sprinkle a thin line around the perimeter of the house .


----------



## RoBlaine

COSunflower said:


> I make a 50/50 mix of sugar/Borax and put it into a little plastic container or medicine bottle that I drill a hole in just big enough for THEM - I have curious cats.... It takes several days but after a couple you'll notice them getting less and less. Put the container RIGHT INTO THEIR PATH. We call them sugar ants but I find that they like fats alot better sometimes. I also make a homemade cleaner with Dawn dish detergent, Borax and water. It works really good for cleaning your counter to help keep them away.


We do the same, but we add fat to the mix. There are two main categories of ant diets, the sugar eating ones and the fat eating ones. Our mix satisfies both and when they take the food back to the nest, the entire nest is wiped out. We'll have to try the cleaning mix. We occasionally get flies and that might work around our windows and doors.
We also planted Peppermint all around the foundation. Mint is invasive though. The perennial mix we have for flowers stand up well against the mint and we have no problem with the mint taking over, nor with ants. You'll no doubt hear that mint keeps all insects away, but it doesn't. The beautiful orb spiders love to make their webs in the mint and the flowers attract bees, wasps and even flies. That's why the spiders love mint too! Ants rely on scent to travel and to communicate so the mint really screws with them and keeps them away.


----------



## Ryan.

I have not found a good way to get them out of the kitchen, but what I have found highly effective is if you notice them trying to come in around the window's put a medium dusting of ground pepper on the inside ledge.


----------



## oldasrocks

We put down a small bowl of dry grits. Supposedly they eat them and explode? Seems to work.


----------



## weaselfire

Terro ant baits. Basically boric acid with both sweet and fatty attractants. Or PBJ bombs. Mix a teaspoon of jelly with 1/2 tsp of boric acid, mix a separate tsp of peanut butter with 1/2 tsp boric acid. Cut drinking straws in one inch lengths, push half into peanut butter, other half into jelly and put the straw behind outlet plates.

Jeff


----------

